# A/c Drain



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Call came into today at a church I take care of. Backed up A/C drain in their fellowship hall. I figured no problem it cant be anything more than slime from the two a/c units caught off the drain. Me and my helper pull out the K-50 with all intensions of knocking it out in less that an hour. So I put my favorite cutter head on and dive right in. About 70ft out I feel my machine begin to bog down. Me being subborn I try to ram it home, only to have the cable whiplash out of the drain, laughing at me. This pisses me off so I hit it again, only to have the machine completely give up and quit running. Water level about half way up the sub up. (cast iron sticks up about a ft above the slab). I pull my cable out and nothing, no mud or slime, but my cable is shiney, more shiney than usual. I worked on that thing for about 3 hrs. Finally gave up and called the maintance man to let him know what was going on. Either I am hitting a backwards fitting or the line is collasped about 70ft out. 

Church is on a slab and I thought about setting a condesate pump and pumping it out into a vent line but the only one that is close is the vent for the p-trap. Closest bathroom is 30ft away with no ceiling space to get the right pitch. Guess I will have to bring the locator and find out where the line goes. Then climb the roof to run the camera down the vent to see where the problem is...... Anyhow was just venting, I hate leaving a job unfinished but they wanted no OT on it. Any suggestions because I running out of ideas?:furious:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Separated line, blades are running into gravel, gravel will put the shine back into the blades.

They always say, location location location, time to locate.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Just my luck. I seem to be the only one that locates lines in my company. I have done a dozen sewer lines since Jan. Its what they say practice makes perfect! Just keep stashing the doe in my pockets!:thumbup:


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> Just my luck. I seem to be the only one that locates lines in my company. I have done a dozen sewer lines since Jan. Its what they say practice makes perfect! Just keep stashing the doe in my pockets!:thumbup:


 
Practice makes permanent!Perfect practice makes perfect!:thumbsup:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Well I had to jump ship. Owner didnt want to bust concrete because the line was broke under the slab of the fellowship hall. Installed a condesate pump and ran the discharge through a ferdown to a side wall that went into an alley way between two of the buildings. I guess you cant win them all......:yes:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> Well I had to jump ship. Owner didnt want to bust concrete because the line was broke under the slab of the fellowship hall. Installed a condesate pump and ran the discharge through a ferdown to a side wall that went into an alley way between two of the buildings. I guess you cant win them all......:yes:


That is a code violation in Chicago.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Legal in backasswards Louisiana. I hate doing junk like that but the only other option was to let it dump on the floor.....


----------

